# A trip to All Rightous Woods



## Foot Patrol (Sep 10, 2014)

Last week my wife and I fly to Boston to start a week vacation and visit my family on Cape Cod. Before driving out to the Cape, we visited All Rightous Woods in Rowley Mass. We met Steve there and had a great time picking through all the exotic wood they had there. Steve told us that they had just came into possession of 7 large bins of wood (5'x5'x5') from an estate sale. Talk about a lot of wood that one woodworker had. Most of the wood was from all over the world and some pieces I just could not justify buying. I found a large camphor block with beautify figure that was worth over $300. Steve told me that there were 3 blocks in the lot and this one was probably the smallest one. I wish I had a place like this close to Houston as I would live there.

Anyway after dropping about over $500, I ended up with several really nice pieces. From Australia I got a nice 20 lb brown/red mallee burl, a 11 lb Rib Fruit Mallee burl, a 11 lb. block of Eucalyptus and a 10 lb Red colabah. I also picked up a nice board of zircoti and a small burl slice of Black Ash burl that I had to have although it was $65.

Here are the pictures of the wood. I plan to stabilize most of this pieces and use them for knife handles. At this time I have no plans to sell or trade any of the wood.

Pictures are as follows, BAB, Eucalytus Burl, Brown/red mallee, red colabah, zircoti and rib fruit mallee.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice! That is about the sweetest Zirc I have ever seen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 10, 2014)

Great snag!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

That's about 45 minutes from me....moght have to go for a cruise soon...

Nice find, great looking blocks man...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice haul ! Great looking pieces

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 10, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! That is about the sweetest Zirc I have ever seen!


 
Here is the other side of the zircoti.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------

